# SSD als Games-Festplatte?



## Adanio (19. Februar 2014)

lohnt es sich spiele wie BF4, FC3, Anno2070 usw. oder pc-spiele im allgemeinen auf die SSD zu installieren um eine bessere performance für das spiel zu kriegen oder mehr fps oder sonst was?
oder macht das überhaupt keinen unterschied.


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. Februar 2014)

Gerade bei BF4 verkürzen sich die Ladezeiten stark- aber Mehrleistung hast du keine. Es minimiert nur Ladezeiten und vermeidet Nachladeruckler.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Februar 2014)

Üblicherweise werden nur die Ladezeiten kürzer und Nachladeruckler weniger.
Letzteres kann je nach Spiel einen deutlichen Vorteil bringen (beispielsweise werden die ersten 10 Spielm inuten bei Diablo3 wesentlich ruckelärmer), eine Leistungssteigerung im Sinne von mehr fps gibts aber nicht.


----------



## nur (19. Februar 2014)

also ich habe meine games auf ner samsung evo 750gb u. bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Februar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Üblicherweise werden nur die Ladezeiten kürzer und Nachladeruckler weniger.
> Letzteres kann je nach Spiel einen deutlichen Vorteil bringen (beispielsweise werden die ersten 10 Spielm inuten bei Diablo3 wesentlich ruckelärmer), eine Leistungssteigerung im Sinne von mehr fps gibts aber nicht.


 
Bei Anno 1404 veringert sich auch die Zeit die benötigt wird um hochauflösende Texuren nachzuladen. Packt man Anno 1404 auf eine HDD merkt man wie wenn man schnell per Minimap auf eine andere Insel wechselt die Texturen nachgeladen werdenl, da hier die Datenrate der HDD stark limitiert. Auf einer SSD tritt das Problem nicht auf. Wie das bei Anno 2070 ist weiß ich nicht da ich das nie auf einer HDD installiert hatte, aber da die gleiche Engine verwendet wird könnte es gut sein das es sich da ehnlich verhält.
Bei Rage war ich übrigens der Meinung brachte es diesbezüglich auch was das Spiel auf eine SSD zu installieren da es so seltener auftrat das man noch Matchtexturen sah.

Eine SSD verringert also nicht nur Ladezeiten und Ruckler, sondern kann auch helfen das höher aufgelöste Texturen schneller geladen werden und man so weniger niedrig aufgelöste Texturen zu Gesicht bekommt.


----------



## BertB (20. Februar 2014)

ebenfalls der effekt, wenn man auf eine wand zugeht, und sie sieht voll matschig aus, und pling: sieht sie auf mal voll detailliert aus, dieser effekt passiert mit ner ssd in viel größerer entfernung, so dass es nicht so auffällt
kommt echt schwer aufs game an, obs viel bringt, je größer die level und eher open world desto mehr bringts (mmorpgs am meisten, hab ich den eindruck)
läuft für mich aber ebenfalls unter nachladeruckler (wobeis keine ruckler sind, aber nachladeartefakte sag ich mal)
wobei, wenns an türen lädt, wie beim witcher, dann isses auch sehr angenehm, wenn das schnell geht
ich mach games und eh alle programme nur noch auf ssds, so überzeugt bin ich von der mehrleistung 
(nur auf meinem läppi hab ich ne ssd und ne hybridfestplatte, wo auch paar games drauf sind)


----------



## Liathan (20. Februar 2014)

Meine Hauptspiele installiere ich auch immer nur auf der SSD, weil grade Nachladen, das Spiel starten und so dann deutlich schneller von statten geht. FPS dürfte es nur in wenigen Fällen wirklich positiv beeinflussen.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (20. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir extra eine SSD für Spiele zugelegt.
Imo muss man nicht jedes Spiel auf eine SSD installieren. Aber ich würde definitiv sagen, dass manche Spiele extrem davon profitieren. (Siehe BF4 etc.)

Also auch von mir ein Daumen hoch.


----------



## rocc (20. Februar 2014)

Gerade bei der Battlefield-Serie erhöhen SSDs die Ladegeschwindigkeit um ein sehr hohes Vielfaches! Battlefield 4 ist allerdings das einzige Spiel, das ich mittels Junction auf meine SSD umgelinkt habe.


----------



## DSHPB (20. Februar 2014)

Ich hab einige Spiele auf der SSD, vor allem die, die ich öfter spiele (500GB Samsung 840 Basic) - was ich selten spiele bzw. noch nie gespielt hab (Sales...schlimm ) liegt auf der HDD, ebenso "kleine" Titel, die nicht viel laden müssen.

Kommt halt drauf an, bei einigen Titeln lohnt's sich schon, bei den meisten nicht. Wenn es dir aber z.B. um die Lautstärke geht, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, da SSDs ja bekanntlich geräuschlos arbeiten


----------



## thekerub (20. Februar 2014)

Sinn macht es bei Spielen wie Skyrim mit Mods, Sims oder Kerbal Space Program (drei Beispiele die ich auf meiner SSD habe), also Spiele wo sehr viele Kleinteile und Addons geladen werden müssen. 

Das Problem mit den Texturen die zu spät geladen werden würde ich jetzt mal eher auf den VRam schieben.


----------

